# What Vape Gear do you want from Santa?



## Rob Fisher (5/11/21)

I'm after a Hussar BXR all-white for Xmas!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## vicTor (5/11/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/11/21)

Didn't have the cashflow when they came out

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/21)

Nothing fancy for me this year...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 15 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/21)

... OK, I lied....
Revenant Cartel 160 for me

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Nothing fancy for me this year...



This is soooo cool'

Love the firing mechanism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Nothing fancy for me this year...


It's a no for me. Overhang is going to irritate me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> It's a no for me. Overhang is going to irritate me.


That's just being nit picky, this will look amazing with a nice 28mm atty.....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's just being nit picky, this will look amazing with a nice 28mm atty.....



Was thinking of running my KangerTech Aerotank Turbo on it

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This is soooo cool'
> 
> Love the firing mechanism.


Until you take the first puff then your firing finger will not love it at all

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's just being nit picky, this will look amazing with a nice 28mm atty.....



I think the Titan on there will look soooo much better.... (twitch twitch)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/21)

Nothing fancy... just one of each of these will do to end off 2021...








Maybe next year, or some other year:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/21)

I really don't need anymore gear but this will put a smile on my face

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/11/21)

Taifun GT4 drop kit and the Aspire Kumo RDTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix (5/11/21)

Hmm… depends on how much Santa’s gonna bill me for my wife’s gifts, but perhaps a new mod



Or more realistically, an upgrade from my first generation JK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Mollie (5/11/21)

Well it all depends on who is buying!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (5/11/21)

For me this is what I consider as an ergonomically designed mod for a mans top shirt pocket. Problem is Santa hasn't visited me for about 58 years. I don't own a DNA Device and probably never will. Also the Plus V2 RDTA I know nothing about but if t comes as a kit I would definitely give it a go.
Steam Crave Hadron Plus DNA250C Advanced Kit 200W with Plus V2 RDTA
https://www.3avape.com/products/steam-crave-hadron-plus-dna250c-advanced-kit-200w-with-plus-v2-rdta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## adriaanh (5/11/21)

Aspire Kumo RDTA would be a yes PLEASE! And maybe a DotAio with BP Mods RBA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (5/11/21)

Hope I can catch up to one of these baby's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Halfdaft (5/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Nothing fancy for me this year...


1 of 1 LE FE High end device right here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Halfdaft (5/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> ... OK, I lied....
> Revenant Cartel 160 for me


Are they still making these? I’m remember them coming out with resin ones a few years ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft (5/11/21)

If Santa wants to drop off a few boro bridges on his way past I wouldn’t be mad…

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (5/11/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Hope I can catch up to one of these baby's.
> View attachment 243367


I didn't want anything. !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius (5/11/21)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> If Santa wants to drop off a few boro bridges on his way past I wouldn’t be mad…


If you ever in the Westrand, I might have an insider laying around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft (5/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm after a Hussar BXR all-white for Xmas!
> View attachment 243342


Have you received your BXR?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/11/21)

A good coffee disposable please....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/11/21)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Have you received your BXR?



@Halfdaft Customs not yet. Should leave Poland on Monday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Ryan69 (6/11/21)

Love santa to drop of a dwarv dl tank and the Ambition mods converter sbs I'll be very happy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/11/21)

*Picture unwrapping one of these beauties*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (6/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Until you take the first puff then your firing finger will not love it at all


Will be seasonal though as he lights up like a Christmas Tree!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (7/11/21)

...on second thoughts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie (7/11/21)

vicTor said:


> ...on second thoughts
> 
> View attachment 243478


Nice very nice Indeed

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Morix (8/11/21)

All i want is to trade my copper one for this one... Yes uncle @Rob Fisher still looking...​
Besides this...​
Any tube mech will do for the collection ​

Reactions: Like 4


----------

